# RWD for under £6k ?



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

Had enough of bikes so fancy a second car, my main car is a 59plate civic type-R, spent a bit on it but i fancy a second car for a bit of fun, what would you get for around £6k, RWD and atleast 200bhp.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Maybe a TVR ? 

If not then a 330 BMW plenty round about that price. 

For additional fun what about an older Porsche ?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Nissan silvia and a few upgrades.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Mx5. Loads of fun, bullet proof, easy to maintain. But not as good looking as that silvia that's for sure


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Does it have to be:
A fairly new car?
A specific body style?
Particular brand?
Comfortable?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

You won't get much of a silvia for 6k tbh, if it were my money it would be a modded mx5(well over 200bhp with a supercharger or turbo conversion) or a honda s2000, which there are plenty to choose from:thumb:


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

s2000?
E36 m3?
Lotus 7 esque/Westie type kit car?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah I would say the Mx5 too, I have never met an owner who didn't love it.


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Im in pretty much same situation, have about 6k available for a 2 seater convertible fun car.

I have been looking at:

S2000's
BMW Z4 3.0
Audi TT


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Meant to press quote there, I'd discount the TT if fun is in your ideas.


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

S2000 mate, for some serious tail end action. And being a Honda it will take some stick.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Honda S2000,
Mazda MX5
Mazda RX8


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

Been looking at s2000's for a while, wouldn't get an RX8, supposed to be crap. MX5...bit girly for me i think given me appearance.

What about a 350Z ?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Skyline R33 Gtst, very fun cars.


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...postcode/bs169dw/radius/1500/page/1?logcode=p


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

mx5

:thumb:


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> mx5
> 
> :thumb:


What year, aint they slow ?


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

A reasonably good sierra sapphire cosworth for 6k. Easy to make quicker too once 200bhp gets boring....................


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

modd1uk said:


> What year, aint they slow ?


anything up to a 2004...I think....

may be "slower" than a few in standard form, but they are bullet proof, can be tuned, and are LOTS of fun....

a proper wee drivers car, and anyone that says otherwise either hasn't driven one properly, or isn't a driver 

:lol:

:driver:

:thumb:


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

No opinions on the 350Z's ? V6, RWD, japanese...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

since I have a turbo'd V6 RWD Jap car Z car (1985) the 350 is slow, heavy and boring in comparison to it...
IMO...

:thumb:


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Mate the S2000 is such fun, roof down in the summer, revs to nine grand, digital dash and if you drive it normally really good on the gogo juices. Thats what I'd be looking at test driving.


----------



## MrCooper (Oct 21, 2008)

A zed may be in poor condition at 6k. Its not far off the bottom end of the market

Sent from my E10i using Tapatalk


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

e36 M3, 4 door for something a bit different.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Personally I couldn't fault my RX8 when I had it. And it was far from crap to drive!

Quick enough for our roads, decent cruiser, fantastic handling and very fun to drive and (if you get a hi-power version) an addictive noise when you're screaming past 9000rpm! Bonus was, like an MX5, it was a lot of fun to drive at sensible speeds. I had many many memorable drives at well below given speed limits. The only thing that was poor was fuel consumption. Mine, and many others from my time on the owners club, was nothing but perfectly reliable too. In fact, the only problem I had with mine was water ingress into the front passenger footwell... after I remove my hifi and forgot to replace the grommet where the power cable fed through!! Doh!

Borrowed a friends 350Z some years ago, lovely car but was, imo, a car that was only really rewarding to drive when you were really giving it some. Tyre roar on the standard/factory tyres was awful too. But if you're coming from a CTR you're probably very used to it! 2 seats and minimal covered boot space was a massive downfall for me too.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> anything up to a 2004...I think....
> 
> may be "slower" than a few in standard form, but they are bullet proof, can be tuned, and are LOTS of fun....
> 
> ...


Well said, I've owned an MX5 and they are only ever really slated by those that haven't driven one, cracking little cars and great fun. Once you've changed gear in an MX5 you'll wonder why all gearboxes don't feel like that. Easily charged to near 200bhp which I would imagine to be most entertaining.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RX8 is a pointless car, doesn't know what it wants to be, very poor fuel consumption for the low power, shocking bad engine note - sounds like a washing machine and power delivery, is well.....too high up the rev range to be a punchy car... always has to be "on" and the electric steering isn't the best either IMO

Brakes are good, handling is fun...and looks nice enough..... but I just didn't 'get it'

sold mine after just over a month...

my diary is here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3085885&postcount=73

:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> since I have a turbo'd V6 RWD Jap car Z car (1985) the 350 is slow, heavy and boring in comparison to it...
> IMO...
> 
> :thumb:


Yes, well stick a turbo in it then


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

But yes, it is heavy, but hides it fairly well. I personally don't like the mx5, or rx8.

If it's fun, maybe a supra, or I wonder how much you can get an elise or vx220 for these days.


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

I have been looking at mx5's, my mate owns a mk3 and would make a nice car if he spent some money on it. I would be looking at a mk2.5 if i got an mx5, but would i be too big for one, im 6ft3...

An s2000 would be nice, but they all seem to be super high milage.

The reason i was looking at the 350z is every car i have owned has been an i4, recently it was my EP3 and now my FN2 so was considering a V6 or just something different.


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

modd1uk said:


> What year, aint they slow ?


MX5s are brilliant! I'm biased as we have one..You must be an amazing driving because 140 odd bhp through the rear wheels is plenty enough for me to have fun :driver:. Having an LSD they corner extremly well and going from front to rear drivers I at first oversteered into every quickish corner. They are that willing to change direction/turn in. Also bombproof mechanical/electrical.
Just make sure the cills are in good condition and the drain holes for the hood are free from blockages. Rust is the killer of MX5s otherwise they would go on forever. Get a mk 2.5 not a mk3 which are well within budget and search out one with the removable hard top..well worth having.
Good luck
Edd


----------



## Igurisu (Dec 30, 2011)

Another vote for the MX5 here (from another biased owner). MK1 - MK2.5 are best, you have the pick of them for your budget.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

What about a Twin Turbo Supra, 3.0L 330bhp of RWD monster for around 5k.

I had 2, auto and Manual, they are amazing machines.

You can BPU them (putting power up to around 400bhp for around 800quid)

Some of mine when i worked in south of France:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

they are nice... what sort of money/mods are the monster 1000bhp ones got... there seems to be a lot of them.... the engines and drivetrains can take that power with little mods (so I have been told)

:thumb:


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Boxster S would be my choice. I ran one for 3 years and although they are "hairdressers" cars apparently they are very capable. Shop around and get a good one with history and plenty of receipts and you won't find the servicing costs much more than your average Audi/BMW. Plus they are non turbo so the power is constantly there. No sudden woosh of power in the middle of a corner when you don't need it like you sometimes get in a turbo'd car.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

E39 m5 ? could be a bit ropey at that price though.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> they are nice... what sort of money/mods are the monster 1000bhp ones got... there seems to be a lot of them.... the engines and drivetrains can take that power with little mods (so I have been told)
> 
> :thumb:


£10-15K to get over 800-850bhp.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

carbonangel said:


>


Reminds me of playing Need for Speed :thumb:


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

e36 m3


----------



## Spencey (Mar 2, 2011)

Out of those mentioned I'd say Supra or mx5.

There's no comparison in terms of power between the two but both are excellent cars. It just depends what you're after. The Supra is awesome for high speed cruising and less tight and technical style driving but also great fun for booting the rear out and loosing traction when you feel like it.

The Mx5 is just as much fun but at license keeping speeds. With the top down on some tight twisty stuff it would be my car of choice.

A wild card for you but something I looked into before I had to divert the cash elsewhere (house buying) was an MRS. They are cheap as chips even for a good example and can be turbo'd up easily to make around the 200bhp mark. I think it was Thor racing or someone similar that did the kit for these. Never driven one but it might be an alternative?

What a great dilemma to have!


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

300zx ? 3000gt ? vx220 ? s2000 ? xk ?


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

all this mention of mx5's and not one for the MR2 ?!?!?

Brilliant car and better than an MX5 imo - get a great example for 6k


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

200sx 3 track day ones in my road, apparently driftastic


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Justa said:


> all this mention of mx5's and not one for the MR2 ?!?!?
> 
> Brilliant car and better than an MX5 imo - get a great example for 6k


Are you for real, if they are that good why is the mx5 the worlds best selling sports car thats still being made, mr2 can't compete with that


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

We looked at the mr2 before getting our mx5. Good car but just no space for nowt. Not as good either really. Nice looking though I always think its a boxster from a distance


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

eddie bullit said:


> We looked at the mr2 before getting our mx5. Good car but just no space for nowt. Not as good either really. Nice looking though I always think its a boxster from a distance


Don't get me wrong i actually like mr2's my brother in laws got a lovely 2006 one with just 17k on it and the mk3 is a cracking car but its just no mx5


----------



## aidand (Mar 27, 2013)

toyota altezza 220bhp standard plenty of power , lsd as standard


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Mx5! I would recommend these to anyone who doesn't have to cart a family around. Great fun. I've owned them for a good few years now.

First one I bought on a bit of a whim as I had a seat Leon which was t be frank boring. 
I then supercharged it to around 190bhp which again doesn't sound lightening fast but certainly was in real road driving, light weigh, rwd, oldish car with no roof.

Here was the old one. Mines the red one.


















And as we are on detailing word here it is all shiny....









Here is the current 2006. It is the 2.0 sport with 160bhp factory but I have the 180 pack upgrades by paul Roddison which are well documented over in nutz. Full exhaust, manifold, remap etc. really changes how the car drives.

















I've made a few visual changes to the car to make it less girly. I love it now its great fun.

Well under 6k too. For what its worth, many mx5 owners move on to more powerful cars such as the s2000 or boxster s and end up coming back to the mx5 for the shear fun and cheap costs.

Then you could always turn it in to a race car


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I would go for the R33 Gtst running standard you'll have 260bhp which is fun the only problem being the insurance on the plus side you pay cheap road tax due to it being pre 2000


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Holy thread revival! What did the op do in the end?


----------

